# Planning permission on old ruin



## DylanP121 (27 May 2020)

What are the general rules regarding planning permission on an old ruin?
i remember the property about 20 years ago and even back then it had no roof and just walls standing. Now the walls are collapsed as well and not much of it left. I’m not sure when it was last occupied as a home- possibly 50 years ago? Maybe even more.

I might be able to purchase the land it is on and I was wondering would planning permission be granted to rebuild a dwelling on the same spot as there was once an old house there? Or would they look badly upon it and say no chance?

thanks
DylanP


----------



## cmalone (28 May 2020)

All development plans from County/ city council will have a section. Generally depends on zoning and ‘local need’. Obviously you are starting from scratch - it’s not renovation of a habitable dwelling. So basically - it’s a blank site and whatever rules might apply will be the criteria ...


----------



## Nicklesilver (28 May 2020)

Very important to make sure it is not a protected structure as this will make it very expensive to comply


----------



## Leo (28 May 2020)

Full planning permission will be required to bring a derelict structure back into use. Depending on your LA, they may even have it on their Derelict Sites list, the public can view that list (more). 

Good point above on checking what's there isn't protected too. If it isn't, as pointed out by cmalone, you're effectively starting from scratch and whatever you can build will be dictated by the local development plan and current building regulations.


----------



## Baby boomer (28 May 2020)

I've often wondered about this.  What exactly is the definition of a habitable dwelling?  And could it be "stretched" a bit?


----------



## Saavy99 (28 May 2020)

_








						Cragaknock, Doonbeg, Co. Clare is for sale on Daft.ie
					

Cragaknock, Doonbeg, Co. Clare a 3 Bed Detached is now for sale by Peri Griffin on Daft.ie with an asking price of €38,000




					touch.daft.ie
				




as derelict as you can get..._


----------



## Leo (29 May 2020)

Baby boomer said:


> I've often wondered about this.  What exactly is the definition of a habitable dwelling?  And could it be "stretched" a bit?



Habitable attracts property tax. Most ruins and properties approaching ruin status will have been declared uninhabitable so a to avoid paying this. Revenue guidance here.


----------



## DylanP121 (30 May 2020)

Saavy99 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The house I am talking about is even worse than this.... it’s walls are totally down :-/


----------



## Saavy99 (30 May 2020)

DylanP121 said:


> The house I am talking about is even worse than this.... it’s walls are totally down :-/



You mean a pile of rubble


----------



## DylanP121 (30 May 2020)

An extra complication with this property is that it used to share a road with another property years ago- I’m not aure when this is as the road now only runs to the first property. The rest of the road (or track) has disappeared. I think it probably has not been in use since the house was abandoned and I’m not sure when that was- possibly 70 years ago but also possibly even longer. I would guess it is longer than that.

So if I purchase the first property, road and all.... I could provide entry to this derelict property as I would own the land- is this something the council would turn their noses at?


----------



## DylanP121 (30 May 2020)

Saavy99 said:


> You mean a pile of rubble



hmmm yes pretty much


----------



## joe sod (30 May 2020)

Saavy99 said:


> You mean a pile of rubble



I see that house is in co Clare, the west of Ireland is full of houses like that often with a new house or farm buildings just beside it which detracts from any value.


----------

